# Cannot find this part ANYWHERE, help please! (Plastic housing behind interior mirror)



## Jayblesz (Jun 28, 2021)

Hello,

I recently purchased a 2014 Holden Cruze JH SRI-Z 1.6L turbo hatch and somehow didn't even notice the panel above (& behind) the interior rearview mirror was completely absent. 

I went to a caryard today to find a replacement and the one I picked up was from a 2011 Cruze and it is too small & doesn't fit! The shape looks similar, but the clips don't line up and it is not wide enough on both axis.

I can't for the life of me find any source to even search for what it's called apart from a few interesting looking Russian/Khazakhstan websites (that are not in English).

I've attached a picture or what my car looks like currently, as well as a photo and part number of the part I purchased today (incorrect fit). If anyone can help me locate one it would be much appreciated!

Incorrect part sourced locally: GM96960394








.










Current state of car:



















Thanks


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

It looks like you have the right one .. Given I'm in the US. I dont know if they made changes to other years outside .


----------



## Jayblesz (Jun 28, 2021)

It's definitely not the correct one. It's about 2/3 of an inch too small on all 4 sides. The clips on the headliner end up outside the area of the panel.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That area is usually referred to as the "sensor farm", so I imagine "sensor farm cover" might be applicable.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Pic from my 2012.


----------



## Jayblesz (Jun 28, 2021)

MP81 said:


> That area is usually referred to as the "sensor farm", so I imagine "sensor farm cover" might be applicable.


Thanks, I'll give something like that a try. Do you know what the electronic module is under there? In my Cruze the rearview mirror is manual so it's certainly not to do with that. Surely it's not just for the interior/door lighting?



Mr_Pat said:


> Pic from my 2012.


Thanks heaps for posting that. Yours looks very similarly sized to the incorrectly fitting part I got my hands on, it seems mine edges further down the windscreen.

Just took some pictures to compare- holding the incorrect part up where it 'should sit'...















It's not even completely up against the headliner in these pics.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Jayblesz said:


> Thanks, I'll give something like that a try. Do you know what the electronic module is under there? In my Cruze the rearview mirror is manual so it's certainly not to do with that. Surely it's not just for the interior/door lighting?


No, I think the eyeball for that is in the IP valance near the windshield. 

Looks like that is the TPMS receiver: 2014-2016 GM Tire Pressure Monitoring System Receiver 13583333 | GMPartsDirect.com


----------



## Jayblesz (Jun 28, 2021)

It looks like ive managed to find the piece, not 100% sure but possible.
Found here: Glass - Windshield for 2014 Chevrolet Cruze | GMPartsDirect.com

Part numbers:
96983376 - LEFT
96946538 - RIGHT

Im hoping it's the right one- since this is from the GM website but I own a Holden and they don't specify Australian equivalent models/badges.
Something at least! Now to find a place to buy them without a $200 shipping fee...


----------



## Jayblesz (Jun 28, 2021)

Jayblesz said:


> It looks like ive managed to find the piece, not 100% sure but possible.
> Found here: Glass - Windshield for 2014 Chevrolet Cruze | GMPartsDirect.com
> 
> Part numbers:
> ...


Ugh, it's impossible to know if it's the correct one for my model car. I can not seem to find what an Australian badged Holden Cruze 2014 SRI-Z hatch translates to in Chevrolet, especially because it's a 1.6L turbo which USA doesn't have in gen 1.... Aaaaaaahhhhh!!!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Probably an LT?


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Jayblesz said:


> Thanks, I'll give something like that a try. Do you know what the electronic module is under there? In my Cruze the rearview mirror is manual so it's certainly not to do with that. Surely it's not just for the interior/door lighting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that area is huge.... I thought mine was bad..... Could it be something specific to hatches? Have you compared to newer model year maybe ?


----------



## Jayblesz (Jun 28, 2021)

MP81 said:


> Probably an LT?


Is a LT-Z higher badge type than an LT? 



Mr_Pat said:


> Wow that area is huge.... I thought mine was bad..... Could it be something specific to hatches? Have you compared to newer model year maybe ?


The incorrect part came from a 2012 hatch, haven't seen in person any newer models and is hard to tell the difference online... it seems to be not only the year/badge but also the series (in Australia for these year models we have JG and JH series... mines a JH).
Sent a few enquiries out... 🤞


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yup, in the states it went L, LS, 1LT, 2LT, LTZ (not counting Eco and Diesel models).


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

Not sure what part of Oz you are in but I am in Melbourne and use Jollys Auto Parts. They seem to have a 2014 in their yard.






Product Details | Car Wreckers Melbourne, Geelong, Dandenong, Ringwood | Auto Wreckers


Product Details | Auto wreckers Melbourne, Geelong, Ringwood and Dandenong, Jollys Auto Parts is open seven days for self-serve the parts or to pull the parts you need.




jollysupullit.com.au





They can professionally remove it for you and quote you on the part as well. Good luck!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I can tell you that these are a pain in the behind to remove and install. I broke my original and replaced it with a camera made to replace the cover as well. When I had my windshield replaced, they broke the camera cover and did not tell me, so I am also looking to replace my for a second time. If I can find my original, I will try and measure it. I have an LT, although I think it will not be any different. It is possible though that those Cruzes with a sun roof may be different.

Left and right mirror covers per GM (#7)


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> I can tell you that these are a pain in the behind to remove and install. I broke my original and replaced it with a camera made to replace the cover as well. When I had my windshield replaced, they broke the camera cover and did not tell me, so I am also looking to replace my for a second time. If I can find my original, I will try and measure it. I have an LT, although I think it will not be any different. It is possible though that those Cruzes with a sun roof may be different.
> 
> Left and right mirror covers per GM (#7)


Could you drop the model of the camera you had installed?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Scotch&Dry said:


> Could you drop the model of the camera you had installed?


This is not necessarily the cheapest or best one, just the first one I found on a quick search.









60.22US $ 30% OFF|Sinosmart Novatek 96672 Wifi Dvr Camera For Chevrolet Trax Cruze Malibu With Onstar Etc. Control By App Sony Imx323 - Dvr/dash Camera - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> This is not necessarily the cheapest or best one, just the first one I found on a quick search.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes the camera look factory. Nice.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Don't buy a US version, it won't fit.

Go to a GM-H dealer, if there's still one nearby, and have them look up the part number.

If there isn't one nearby, call one on the 'phone.

If all else fails, call GM-H directly, there are still a few people left there who know what cars are.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Scotch&Dry said:


> Could you drop the model of the camera you had installed?


In light of the reminder that grs1961 gave, make sure you search ali-express from the AU domain to get Holden results to come up.


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> In light of the reminder that grs1961 gave, make sure you search ali-express from the AU domain to get Holden results to come up.


I did a search for Holden Cruze DVR camera and yours is the only proper mode that appears, lol.


----------

